

Show HN: Snapmail - Self-destructing text emails for Gmail - cenkalti
https://snapmail.co

======
csentropy
Love what you are doing. I wanted this to exist for so long, too bad did'nt
have the time to take it on. I love the fact that you do not have any trace of
sender information on the email screen so it is immune to screen capture. How
about video screen capture? Have you thought of that?

------
bashcoder
If you install this Chrome extension, it has the ability to "read and change
your data on all google.com sites." Why is this necessary? Seems like quite an
overreach.

~~~
cenkalti
This permission is required in order to capture text from mail form. Gmail
operates under mail.google.com domain. You can examine the extension source
code to see that it is not doing anything other than this. It encryptes the
content in your browser and sends the encyrpted data to Snapmail servers to
get the link.

------
fiatjaf
This is not (or shouldn't be) only for Gmail, right?

~~~
cenkalti
We have plans to add other email/messaging services too.

------
rascalbrother
what if i take a screenshot?

~~~
dailen
I believe the point is to destroy traces of the information, not to prevent
retention. For example, I often work with a few associates in a seperate
country and there's a MASSIVE language barrier even though they speak english.
We use randomly generated passwords so telling them the password over the
phone seems about impossible. Theoretically this allows me to securely send
them a password that they can easily record for future use. Transmission or
storage of passwords over cleartext is generally what you're trying to avoid.

